# Self Abuse Finally Ends (S.A.F.E.) Programs USA



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.selfinjury.com/

1-800-DONTCUT

THERAPIST REFERRALS

The following clinicians are familiar with the S.A.F.E. Alternatives treatment philosophy and have expressed an interest in working with clients who engage in self-injurious behaviors. In general, we do not have personal knowledge of each therapist, so your feedback would be most welcome:


U*NITED STATES*

California Colorado Connecticut DC  Illinois Indiana  Iowa Kentucky Michigan
Maryland Missouri  Nabraska  New Jersy  New York  North Carolinia  
Pennsylvania South Dakota  Tennessee  Texas  Virginia  West Virginia  Wisconsin


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 10, 2007)

Self-Abuse Hotline 

SAFE (Self-Abuse Finally Ends) 

Provides recorded information on dealing with self-abuse and self-mutilation and treatment options.

CALL: 1-800-366-8288


----------



## greenstarz (Jun 21, 2011)

I went to the SAFE inpatient program when it was in Illinois when I was 22 for a month, and then when I was 23 for a month.  It was a good program...very intense.  During my first time there, I learned to feel emotions again which is something I really hadn't done for my whole life.  The second time, I worked more on techniques to stop the SI.  It was very helpful at the time.  However, I still SI, but DEFINETLY not like I did before SAFE.  I just thought I'd put this out there to anyone who had any questions about SAFE in the US.  I know they moved the program to TX and then to another state since I have been there.   I don't know where it is now.


----------

